# What Guns are on your shopping list?



## arnisandyz (Jul 13, 2005)

My current gun dream list...

1) Springfield 1911 Defender in 45GAP - compact 45 carry gun, shorted 45 case is rumored to improve reliablity in shortl barrel 1911 design.

2) SKS Yugo 7.63 x 39 - good cheap fun

3) Remington 870 12 guage home defense shotgun

4) Springfield  1911 GI or Mil-spec - Almost like the one my dad had. No frills basic 1911.

5) Stag Arms AR-15 - yup, I'm a lefty

6) HK 308 or Springfield M1 SOCOM carbine

Whats on your list?


----------



## Gene Williams (Jul 13, 2005)

M1-A

Vintage M-1 Garand

Ruger Red Label O/U

another 1911A (one of the no frills, out of the box, wrapped in brown gun paper like was issued in WWII) I think one company started reproducing those a couple of years ago


----------



## Brother Grimm (Jul 13, 2005)

1. Taurus PT 1911 stainless

2. Springfield  M1 SOCOM

3. Alexander Arms .50 Beowulf


----------



## Tgace (Jul 13, 2005)

:mp5:


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 13, 2005)

I am actually thinking of getting a little Glock 26. I still need to test it on the range, but it felt really good in my hand in the shop.

Paul


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 14, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I am actually thinking of getting a little Glock 26.
> Paul



Great gun, I almost got one myself, but I decided on the XD9SC instead. If  you get one, the pierce grip extension is a must have. Also consider the Kahr CW9 single stack, its thin and hides really well.


----------



## hemi (Jul 14, 2005)

Well since my house was broke into last year I lost most of my firearms. I have been rebuilding as I can. Here is my list of toys I hope to purchase. 



#1 Russian Dragunov (Sniper Rifle)

#2 Russian AK47 

# Russian SKS 

#5 Mossberg 590A1 (Home Defense)

#6 Glock 22

#7 Savage Arms 270


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 14, 2005)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Great gun, I almost got one myself, but I decided on the XD9SC instead. If  you get one, the pierce grip extension is a must have. Also consider the Kahr CW9 single stack, its thin and hides really well.



Good advise....thanks!


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 15, 2005)

-Another 1911, probably Commander-length since I already have a Govt. model.  I've heard good things about both the S&W and the Dan Wesson/CZ products.
-Either an H&K G3, a Cetme, or a FAL...all basicly the same gun (.308)
- S&W 27, 28 (highway patrolman), or 29 (dirty harry). Just because I love the look and feel of the old S&W's
-Another Glock, probably either a 23 (.40) or a 30 (.45)
-A good AK (good, meaning not chinese)
-A Ruger Mark II .22, maybe a 22/45 but I prefer the mark II


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm not totally heavy into firearms/guns though I do like them and appreciate what each can do. For SD purposes and all around enjoyment (targets, etc.) I've had a couple of friends that own(ed) the Ruger P-89. I'm sold on this piece though I've fired different calibers and brands over the years, including Glocks, HK's, S&W, etc. The weapon fits in my hands nicely and my personal accuracy is very good as compared to other weapons. At ranges of 10 to 30 yards. 
So this is basically (imo) all the gun that I need for personal carry/use. 

I do have some shotguns and hunting rifles that I've in mind. One is my father's .300 Savage. I just got to pry it out of my oldest brother's safe as he's holding it for keeping. I tell him... a gun does nobody any good sitting in a safe. I live in the mountains of Utah and there's some good hunting to be done here. Might as well put the weapon to good use. Elk is mighty tasty.


----------



## JanneM (Jul 15, 2005)

As I am just starting my gun hobby I am buying my first gun.

I have a Glock17 waiting for me in the shop until I get permission for that gun.

My I wanna list is.

Desert eagle .50
AK47
Semi automatic Shotgun

And many many more


----------



## OULobo (Jul 18, 2005)

I always had a list of the guns I wanted. That was the easiest way to keep my from going overboard. Funny that it was brought up here, because one of my best friends just told me about how he was starting to get worried about hom much he spends, so now he too has made a list and even a personal contract to limit to the gun he wants and nothing else. 

My list:
1. Glock 19 (9mm) - got it
2. Beretta 96 (.40) - got it
3. S & W .357 snubby revolver
4. Springfield Mil-Spec 1911 .45 
5. Mossberg 12 ga. shotty - got it
6. Marlin lever action .44
7. Remington bolt action 30-.06


----------



## Marvin (Jul 18, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I am actually thinking of getting a little Glock 26. I still need to test it on the range, but it felt really good in my hand in the shop.
> 
> Paul


Paul, all you gotta do is call 
Marvin


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 19, 2005)

Marvin said:
			
		

> Paul, all you gotta do is call
> Marvin



Ooo...Ooo....it looks like SOMEONE near me might have a Glock 26 (or access to one) for me to try out!? I'll be sure to call you, Marvin, when I am actually ready to make another purchase!

 

Paul


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 19, 2005)

Paul,

I really like my Glocks! I think that you will like that one if you get the opportunity to go and test one out on a range! Personally the only gun that is kinda on my wish list is AR15, MP5 or an AK47 just to shoot for fun! For home defense you have to love the power of a 12. shot gun! While I love the smoothness of the Remington's for hunting! I am thrilled with my Mossberg 590A1 for self defense! (Durability)

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Marvin (Jul 19, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Ooo...Ooo....it looks like SOMEONE near me might have a Glock 26 (or access to one) for me to try out!? I'll be sure to call you, Marvin, when I am actually ready to make another purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> Paul



No need to be ready to buy. Just call when you wanna go shooting man!!!
Marvin


----------



## dearnis.com (Jul 22, 2005)

...been too busy to post much...summers are like that .
Top of the wish list was another M1; CMP came through last week.  Rack grade dane; lived up to being rack grade, but not really an issue; it is a project gun.  However, worn finish aside, it cleaned up well, and is fairly tight throughout.  Barrel is worn, as expected, but groups are decent (though there are flyers).  About 8" at 250 yards.
Seriously, if any of you are thinking about a garand CMP is the best thing going right now.  Those 6-900 bargains you see in the shops and at the shows are often CMP guns being re-sold.  Decent amounts of 30-06 surplus ammo on the market as well.


----------



## Drac (Jul 22, 2005)

Sig Saur P-232 ( .380) for off duty..


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jul 22, 2005)

I found a 20-gauge AK-47. 
Never seen one before.  I have the standard WARI AK-47 in 7.62, but that 20-gauge on with the AK stock, receiver, and mag well was a beautiful sight.  $300.......should've bought it :whip:


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm ready for a big flashy sumthinorother... Want a Wildey or an original Automag.  Don't want a Desert Eagle... Everyone who has a big flashy sumthinorother has an Eagle .50.  :idunno:


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 24, 2005)

Sigung86 said:
			
		

> I'm ready for a big flashy sumthinorother... Want a Wildey or an original Automag.  Don't want a Desert Eagle... *Everyone who has a big flashy sumthinorother has an Eagle .50*.  :idunno:


That's 'cause D-Eagle's are easier to find and a helluvalot cheaper   I've only seen ONE Automag out of the last probably 15 shows and 10 or 12 shops I've been in.  Good luck.


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 24, 2005)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> That's 'cause D-Eagle's are easier to find and a helluvalot cheaper   I've only seen ONE Automag out of the last probably 15 shows and 10 or 12 shops I've been in.  Good luck.



Hi Tex,

I'm finding them on www.gunsamerica.com.  They are quite pricey, but I owned number 1537 of the original 3000 made.  I loved it, and have kicked myself repeatedly over the years for getting rid of it.  I twas originally, as I recall, about 375 bucks (ca 1971)....  :whip:


----------

